# Night Shift Diet?



## scruffy (Mar 1, 2005)

Hi there my names liam im 22 im new on here. Im currently working 5 nights a week in Tesco's, I signed up to the local JJB Gym this week because i want to try and bulk up before my holiday in July, I Currently weigh about 10stone and im around 5ft 11, I have no pictures but id say i was underweight for my age (certainly compared to my mates!)

I wanna sort my diet out but wanted to know if working nights would affect this with waking up at 6pm and eating breakfest etc

Currently this is roughly my diet

Wake up at 6pm : Main meal of house (whatever the parents cook so varies from time to time!)

9pm Before work : A little snack like a bowl of cereal or some toast

1.30am (lunch break in work : Usually chips with a variation of things

7am (finish work) : Bowl of porridge or Bacon Buttie

I know the rule of 6 meals a day but just wondere how i would break that up? Note i get a 2nd break in work at 4.30am but never usually eat, And i plan on going to the gym around 9am and bed around 10.30am, Ive also just bought a protein shake (the reflex one)

Basically just need help on a diet and wanted to know if night shifts would effect this, also would it be better to go to bed early and skip gym and go in the afternoon instead? Thanks


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

When I used to work nights many moons ago I did this;

Start at 7pm.....

shake at 9:30pm

Meal break at 12:30

shake again @ 02:30am

meal break @ 04:30-05:00am

finished at 7am and used to have an omlette when I got in.

The shakes took all of 20 secs to drink down and can be taken on sh1t breaks if you will....


----------



## scruffy (Mar 1, 2005)

How does this sound??

Wake up 6pm : Wholegrain rice with chicken/Pasta dish(some kind of)

8/9pm : Bowl of porridge and some toast + Protein shake

1.30am(1st dinner break) : Some wholemeal Rolls with tuna

4.30am(2nd break) : Some Fruit + Protein shake

7.30am : Bowl of porridge, Scrambled egg on toast

10.00am(After the Gym) : Protein shake

Is that ok or should i try fit more full meals in while im in work?? They do have a hot food canteen but its usually full of ****e like chips,fried sausages,burgers etc, they occasionally have a beef/pork/turkey dinner!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

scruffy said:


> How does this sound??
> 
> Wake up 6pm : Wholegrain rice with chicken/Pasta dish(some kind of)
> 
> ...


Best advice mate is to cook and prepare soem food at home, Id try and east as much as you can get down tbh, only thing that you need extra is some suagrs with the protein shake after training.


----------



## scruffy (Mar 1, 2005)

Ah cool Cheers, What kind of meals could i pre-cook and take to work then? im not a very good cook you see i can only cook crap food lol, And the sugars you got some suggestions for that? Otherwise that diet aint too bad no?


----------



## MATTY_2008 (Feb 7, 2008)

Try taking tins of tuna, cottage cheese, things which are quick and easy to consume whilst on short brakes, and as said above protein shakes take all of 30-45 secs to drink even add in some fine oats to up the carbs.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

take simple meals such as tuna and pasta in some tubba war or chicken rice ect, protein bars would be a good shout also


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

i'm a night man too...

i take a bag of salad, tuna, a cnp flapjack and a cnp bar. i eat a proper dinner before i leave home.

sometimes i change the tuna for chicken or steak but i cook it all before leaving....

just out of interest, which tesco is it? store or dc? i visit a lot of dc's but not many stores...


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

scruffy said:


> How does this sound??
> 
> Wake up 6pm : Wholegrain rice with chicken/Pasta dish(some kind of)
> 
> ...


Doesn't seem to bade mate. To change i would ditch the rolls with the 1.30 am meal and mash up a spud with the tuna and add some sweetcorn/tomato with some oliveoil or flax oil to moisten it and add good fats which would up the calories too saying as you said your under weight. Id also consider having more than the one tin of tuna too or switching to chicken/turkey for added protein.

Your 10am post training meal id throw in some maltodextrin or better still waxy maize starch with the protein to replenish glycogen stores after your workout. However buying supplements isn't always cheap, so what ive done and do as i like it i get the frozen boil in the bag rice ( makes one portion ) which you microwave for 3 minutes and then using a hand held blender, blend it in a little water so that when its blended it has a consistancy of semolina. I then add this to my protein drink, which makes it a real nice thick and creamy drink which you actually get to chew bits at the bottom that havnt quite blended. Believe me these are lovely and are just the job for a quick meal, at any time.


----------

